# Morning! Coffee's on...



## Rebecca.C (Nov 9, 2013)

Thought I'd drop by and share a mug.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 9, 2013)

_Goodmorning Rebecca that's nice of you, but it's my bedtime so i will refrain_


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 9, 2013)

Good morning Rebecca. Good night Jillaroo.

Thanks for the coffee, Rebecca. A great start to the morning.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2013)

It is time for that morning cup of coffee for me too ... Good Morning and thanks Rebecca!


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 9, 2013)

Good mornnnning! Having my first cup 'o joe right now.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 9, 2013)

Love my morning coffee...and the good folks to share it with..Good morning, all!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 9, 2013)

I have my first cup early, 6:00 am. Glad to share a cup with all you nice people.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 9, 2013)

Good morning America. Goodnight Australia.  Change of shift. 



Night all. fftobed:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2013)

Good morning Rebecca, late riser here, just finishing my mug of coffee now.   Jill and Di, hope your having sweet and peaceful dreams right now.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Katybug (Nov 11, 2013)

Good afternoon, Rebecca.  I would LOVE to have a cup of coffee, but I'm late reading this and it's almost 5, with no decaf in the house.  I rushed through my 2 cups and was way too busy getting ready to go to the closed bank this morning to share it at the proper time.   LOL

Hope you had a good day.


----------



## Fern (Nov 11, 2013)

Good morning, Just had my morning 'flat white' plus a piece of sponge for my 10am break.


----------



## Michael. (Nov 12, 2013)

.





.​


----------



## Steve (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning !!!!!!!!!

I am NOT up yet.. Went to the bathroom and had trouble falling back asleep so I came on here.....

However, here's wishing everyone a GREAT cup of "eye opener" when they wake-up....
Mine will be later on.. In a few more hours ...


----------



## GDAD (Nov 12, 2013)

Coffee & toast anyone join me?:goodmorning:


----------



## Steve (Nov 12, 2013)

G'Day Aye

Can't....
By the time I get there, the toast will be cold !!!!!

But thanks for the invite .......


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 12, 2013)

Are you on the 'dogwatch' shift GDAD?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 12, 2013)

Brrrrr...it's cold this morning....I can smell the coffee, just don't want to get out of this nice warm bed yet.

Shouldn't you Aussies be in bed now?


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 12, 2013)

It ain't cold yet. Just wait 'til tomorrow morning.we're expecting our first hard freeze. I'm up and I hear the coffee gurgling. Be right back with a cup.


----------



## Dee64 (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning Rebecca, thanks for the coffee, but im a tea drinker....just having my first cup o' tea at the moment. Hope your day is going well!


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all, I've had my two cups, the dog has been out and back in with her wet feet...yep, time to set the heater up for the plants...everyone have a great day.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 12, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Brrrrr...it's cold this morning....I can smell the coffee, just don't want to get out of this nice warm bed yet.
> 
> Shouldn't you Aussies be in bed now?



Only 12.23am.  I always go to bed early,....  in the morning.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 12, 2013)

Okay it's 'early' enough for me, enjoy your coffee and day.  'Night all.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Katybug (Nov 12, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



No matter what brand, a cuppa coffee couldn't get much better than this.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 12, 2013)

Katybug said:


> No matter what brand, a cuppa coffee couldn't get much better than this.



The only thing better is getting some waves before dawn and coming in to enjoy the coffee and view and memories.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 12, 2013)

Not much of a coffee drinker,1 cup of Lipton tea and I'm done for the day,now where the heck is that surfboard.


----------



## GDAD (Nov 12, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Are you on the 'dogwatch' shift GDAD?




Don't think I've had 8 hours sleep in one night for 20 years. Beds like a torture chamber on my back!
:aargh:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 12, 2013)

I sympathise, 5 hours in bed is around my limit too. Have you tried a biggish latex pillow under your back?  They can be formed into shape to ease the pressure wherever necessary.  I doubt I'd get any sleep without being able to make little dents in it to accommodate the 'protruding' vertebrae to take the pressure off them.  It cost me $100 and is worth about a grand!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 12, 2013)

GDAD said:


> Don't think I've had 8 hours sleep in one night for 20 years. Beds like a torture chamber on my back!
> :aargh:


 Oh, Gdad, I'm right there with you honey! I don't know what it would be like to stay in bed for 8 hours. My back issues have tortured me for years too, and now that I'm also fighting sciatica everytime I move during the night, the pain wakes me up...It's got to the point where I dread going to bed, knowing what's in store for me. What's even worse is that I know I keep hubby awake, because he tells me I moan all night long...it's a beaotch! 

Just so as not to hijack this thread...the coffee was especially good this morning.  Had it with some toasted raisin bread..Yumm






.


----------



## Ivanchuk (Nov 12, 2013)

Christ  I'd kill for a Tim Hortons coffee right about now.


----------



## GDAD (Nov 12, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I sympathise, 5 hours in bed is around my limit too. Have you tried a biggish latex pillow under your back?  They can be formed into shape to ease the pressure wherever necessary.  I doubt I'd get any sleep without being able to make little dents in it to accommodate the 'protruding' vertebrae to take the pressure off them.  It cost me $100 and is worth about a grand!



I have a latex wedge, raises me about 9 inches. gives me a couple of hours: Then i get up on the computer for an hour & then  back to have another go.
Tried Morphine patches(makes hand swell up). Am on Tramal, Panadol osteo, A new pain killer will be added as soon as Doctor gets government approval>


----------



## Fern (Nov 13, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I sympathise, 5 hours in bed is around my limit too. Have you tried a biggish latex pillow under your back?  They can be formed into shape to ease the pressure wherever necessary.  I doubt I'd get any sleep without being able to make little dents in it to accommodate the 'protruding' vertebrae to take the pressure off them.  It cost me $100 and is worth about a grand!


After reading that, I can't complain about 2 or 3 nights of restless sleep, the rest of the week isn't too bad at all.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 19, 2013)

I drink, 2-3 cups of Turkish coffe (not that I am a Turk) first thing in the morning, on the front porch, weather permiting!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2013)

One cup, from the Keurig, early in am and one in afternoon. Usually a Dunkin Donuts blend. Anymore gets my gurd going and it's not worth suffering all day with that.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 20, 2013)

Our 12 cup coffee maker which only makes 7 1/2 cups is usually emptied every day by the two of us.

BTW how do coffee makers get by with calling 5 ounces. Our old coffee maker was almost as bad. They said a cup was 6 ounces.

Instead of worrying about obamacare, government spying, corrupt politicians, and other minor things we should be up in arms about real problems that affect us all.

A cup is 8 ounces Everyone call your representative now.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 20, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Our 12 cup coffee maker which only makes 7 1/2 cups is usually emptied every day by the two of us.
> 
> BTW how do coffee makers get by with calling 5 ounces. Our old coffee maker was almost as bad. They said a cup was 6 ounces.
> 
> ...



RK, you don't understand....the rule is YOU HAVE TO BUY 6 OZ CUPS.  Toss those that hold 8 oz away, or you'll never get as much as promised.  You're welcome!


----------



## Katybug (Nov 20, 2013)

Pappy said:


> One cup, from the Keurig, early in am and one in afternoon. Usually a Dunkin Donuts blend. Anymore gets my gurd going and it's not worth suffering all day with that.



I do personal shopping for others and everyone has switched over to Dunkin Donuts brand for their Keurig.  They think it's the best on the market.  It really is excellent coffee, but I don't buy it for myself, only what's on sale.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2013)

Dunkin is wonderful.  While shopping for my Dunkin Donuts coffee at the store one day, a woman came up beside me looking for the same.  She couldn't decide which to buy ... I suggested my favorite,  which is French Vanilla.  She said, "Oh, no, I can't ..I love it, but  my husband thinks that is only for women".  ..   I thought to myself .. so sorry,  as I picked up my bag and left... 

My late husband never drank coffee, so I have always bought my own choice when it came to coffee. .. and I  love that French Vanilla.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 20, 2013)

I like French Vanilla too, Boo's Mom, one day when I was still working, I took French Vanilla to work, thinking I'd give everyone a real treat....the men turned up their nose and wanted to know what happened to the coffee..lol


----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2013)

Never cared for favored coffee of any kind. Regular coffee with a little sugar and a touch of half and half.
I met my wife in the Oxford diner back in 55, over a cup of coffee. We both enjoy our "cup of joe", and still drink it the same way with cream and sugar.

We have had our Keurig quite some time now and really like the blend that we buy. I buy 160 cups at one time and this greatly reduces the price per cup. Approx 38 cents each. I buy the San Francisco Breakfast Blend and has a good coffee flavor. Down here, 2 medium Dunkins cost just under $4.00. I guess by today's standards this is a fair price but I'm from the ancient times when you drink all you wanted for 10 cents a cup.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 20, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Dunkin is wonderful.  While shopping for my Dunkin Donuts coffee at the store one day, a woman came up beside me looking for the same.  She couldn't decide which to buy ... I suggested my favorite,  which is French Vanilla.  She said, "Oh, no, I can't ..I love it, but  my husband thinks that is only for women".  ..   I thought to myself .. so sorry,  as I picked up my bag and left...
> 
> My late husband never drank coffee, so I have always bought my own choice when it came to coffee. .. and I  love that French Vanilla.



Guess you didn't know drinking French Vanilla would have made the husband behave more feminine, huh?  LOL, so silly!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2013)

Jackie22 said:


> I like French Vanilla too, Boo's Mom, one day when I was still working, I took French Vanilla to work, thinking I'd give everyone a real treat....the men turned up their nose and wanted to know what happened to the coffee..lol



Well, since men don't like it, all the more for us!!


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 21, 2013)

It is Freekin' 100.AM Wedensday morning here. Mabe a cup of tea, and I'm off to bed


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 21, 2013)

'Night OZ,  'Morning America,  welcome to 'yesterday' already Friday here.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 21, 2013)

Still one of our many nocturnal species I see, Diwundrin.


----------



## Fern (Nov 21, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> 'Night OZ,  'Morning America,  welcome to 'yesterday' already Friday here.


Did you wet the bed. layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 21, 2013)

Nocturnal by nature, seems I was born in the wrong time zone.  I'm told I rattled the cot at 2am but slept most of the day, guess that's why 26 years on afternoon and night shifts didn't kill me.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2013)

5:30 am here and coffee is brewing. Join me?


----------



## Steve (Nov 22, 2013)

Pappy..
I'm on my way.. Coffee black, black please.....

I have a Tassimo machine and simply love it.. Great coffee !!

Question ??? Pappy.... Do I have to stand on my head (upside down) to drink your coffee ?????
Your picture seems to indicate that ..................  LOL


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 22, 2013)

Pappy, did you move to OZ? your coffee pot's upside down on this side of the world.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks normal from here.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 22, 2013)

_Nah he's just having a drink "Down Under"_:lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2013)

It's fine here. Don't know what is going on. I'll serve upside down cake with my coffee.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 22, 2013)

Morning all...on my second cuppa..hubby still snoozing, dogs have been out and gone back to bed..chicken crowing for his breakfast, me, enjoying the peacefulness for a while longer.


*Pappy*..





> It's fine here. Don't know what is going on. I'll serve upside down cake with my coffee.



Pappy, you're a quick wit in the morning!


----------



## That Guy (Nov 22, 2013)

Is that BuckBuckBuckarooster pouring the morning cup?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 22, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Is that BuckBuckBuckarooster pouring the morning cup?



Naw..that's the old BuckBuckBuck..he was much smarter than this one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2013)

Sitting here this morning at the computer and the TV, as usual, is providing the white noise in the background. For the last half hour it's been a wonderful soundtrack of wind blowing gently and an occasional sound of crackling, as if a fireplace were burning seasoned oak logs.

I finally turn around and look at the screen, and C-Span is showing live coverage of a bunch of people standing around JFK's eternal torch.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 22, 2013)

Sounds riveting entertainment.  


It was done and over here yesterday, we do tend to get confused with dates etc 'cos of that time zone thing.  There's probably a channel still wringing it though, haven't put the TV on today, it's usually wall to wall sport on Saturdays.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Sounds riveting entertainment.



For a few moments it reminded me of the Yule log that one of the NY stations (WPIX) used to broadcast on Xmas Eve - I think it ran for something like 12 hours straight, just a live video feed of a log burning in a fireplace.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 22, 2013)

A vast improvement on corny old Christmas movies and ads.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> A vast improvement on corny old Christmas movies and ads.



I used to like the corny old movies, even had my own pirated classics collection on VHS from the telly, but that particular fetish died out. Once you collect the whole set, the magic is gone - the thrill is in the hunt. Same thing happened to me when I completed my Humphrey Bogart video collection - you can only wear a fedora and fake a facial tic so many times before it becomes droll. 

I just hope I never finish my collection of blondes, brunettes and redheads ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 22, 2013)

It won't pose a problem, you'll find you slow down and it takes longer to catch 'em, it should prove to be a lifelong quest.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> It won't pose a problem, you'll find you slow down and it takes longer to catch 'em, it should prove to be a lifelong quest.



Oh, THAT'S how that works! I'll be darned ... 

And here I was planning on drawing them closer with wit, charm and $100 bills ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 22, 2013)

_If you wear that see thru outfit outside they will head for the hills, a little decorum_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> For a few moments it reminded me of the Yule log that one of the NY stations (WPIX) used to broadcast on Xmas Eve - I think it ran for something like 12 hours straight, just a live video feed of a log burning in a fireplace.



..  that beats going outside to the wood shed for logs to put in your own fireplace!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 23, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> ..  that beats going outside to the wood shed for logs to put in your own fireplace!



Weeeellllllll ... in some ways, yes. But it doesn't smell as good and it doesn't warm you up as well. I find that cats don't usually take to the electronic version, either.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Weeeellllllll ... in some ways, yes. But it doesn't smell as good and it doesn't warm you up as well. I find that cats don't usually take to the electronic version, either.



Well then,  try the fish video ...  my cat has always enjoyed the electronic version of the fish aquarium  ....  :shark:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2013)

Enjoy your funny tasting coffee.......


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 23, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Well then,  try the fish video ...  my cat has always enjoyed the electronic version of the fish aquarium  ....  :shark:



Sweet - I thank you, and Snaggle Puss thanks you!


----------

